# New to depersonalization but may have found a way out already.



## jimday (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all, I am new to this problem and have been dealing with it for a couple weeks now. It has not been pleasant but I may have found a way out of it. If you'd like to know how, bare with me on the back-story, this might prove helpful.

I've been under a lot of stress lately from a divorce, moving, and not really enjoying the last 5 years of my life. It's been awful. To add to that I had a misdiagnosed foot pain for years which ended up being gout. This put me on the couch for months and months, adding to the stress and causing me to feel depressed, on top of everything else. I started taking Indomethacin as part of my treatment for the flare ups and this is where 'depersonalization' comes in. I put this in quotes because I think it's a poor choice for a name that only self perpetuates itself with fear. I have read many forums for help but kept feeling scared, anxious and detached to the point I went to the ER, thinking I was having a full psychotic break. They calmed me down a bit with some medicine and told me it fits the description for depersonalization. This is where my own approach started to work better than the meds or any advice I found online.

Even after the trip to the ER, I was freaked out this would never end, as some people in forums have experienced. But the thing that changed my mindset was going to a work meeting I had late one night. I was still very detached, barely able to hold it together, etc. but could at least function in this meeting to some degree. As the meeting went later and later I started to feel more detached, my memory was slipping even more, not feeling like myself. I was becoming TIRED. Yes, physically tired this time. Something that I've come to know as almost identical to the feelings of depersonalization. Throughout that week I just told myself I am feeling emotionally "tired", and laughing at the name "depersonalization" - it just seems way too dramatic. This isn't even that far from the truth. It should really be called something like 'prolonged emotional exhaustion'. Not the best acronym but far less intimidating than depersonalization. Would you call being drunk, high, or tired "acute depression and/or anxiety" No! Simply because these effects have other definitions that we already seem relatively comfortable with.

Over the last week the symptoms have been getting better and better. I actually felt 100% normal today for a bit. I think, if I had to guess why I've improved it's because I changed the way I thought of this state of mind. This week I no longer had a constant, low level feeling of anxiety like I wasn't myself. I just kept reminding myself "I'm a tired person, but still me". I would never work late, get tired, and start to question my identity, so why would this be any different? The beauty of this is that even when the symptoms weren't cleared up I still felt much more like myself. I just felt like a slightly impaired version of me, but not loosing sight of who I am.

I am not really looking for advice since I think I have this down now but wanted to send this along in case anyone is looking for help. If you are acting terrified, fearing this well never go away and that your identity is fading, than yes this might last a long time. But if you can find a way to separate this weird feeling from YOU, you will likely find your way out it sooner than later. Best, Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

You're on to something here, I also use the same technique of "you're just tired", which is true, I'm just really tired.

Some people swap around anxiety with depersonalization because it sounds less scary in their heads.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree . I mean saying ur tired does kind of belittle the horrific feeling but it is better to see it that way cos it's the truth .


----------



## jimday (Sep 5, 2015)

Update: It's nearly 100% gone! Can barley notice anything different now. Another couple things that were helpful in the process: rigorous exercise, not obsessing over it (if possible), and staying away from stimulants such as coffee. I had a beer while still coming down from it and it had no effect, although it didn't help so steer clear just in case. The most important thing I learned about this odd condition is it feels like one of those paper finger traps - the harder you naturally pull your fingers apart, the stronger it's hold on you. When you stress and worry over it, or other problems on top of it, this thing keeps on going. It was only after finding ways to temporally the stress and anxiety did if finally taper off. It didn't happen instantly though. Only after about 2 weeks of really working at not stressing so much did the effects start to completely go away. I'm sure other people are wired differently, but in my case this all started and ended in about 3 weeks. Good luck if you are still getting through it!


----------



## jimday (Sep 5, 2015)

* temporally relieve the stress...


----------

